
The Missing: An Attempt at Complete Cohesion of Gameplay and Narrative - pdkl95
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b69BYO-RW0
======
pdkl95
[ Spoiler Warning! ]

Swery necessarily spoils everything in the game! If you have even the
slightest interest, I highly recommend playing the game _before_ watching
Swery talk about it's design.

